# Keep mice out of RVs



## surfnturf

We're about to start leaving our RV out in a very rural area and I'm worried about mice. Has anyone had any experience keeping them out of the RV with success. I've read about people using dryer sheets, but I'm up for any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Don Smith

Moth balls, dryer sheets, steel wool all the openings around pipes, etc. I also have one of the little ultra sonic devices that I leave plugged in and it seems to work ok. If the little buggers get in, they can cause some serious damage.


----------



## surfnturf

Thanks Floatin Doc, I really appreciate it. Yea, I do not want to think of what those little critters can do to the electrical.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I leave sonic devices plugged in - 1 in the front (bedroom), 1 in the main cabin, 1 in the back (restroom)

it's worked well that way for several years.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*this*

we have these in our deer lease cabin theu work great


speckle-catcher said:


> I leave sonic devices plugged in - 1 in the front (bedroom), 1 in the main cabin, 1 in the back (restroom)
> 
> it's worked well that way for several years.


----------



## Muleman

X2 on the ultra sonic devices, also spray Demon WP at all openings on the outside and saturate the ground under and around the trailer with a hose end sprayer with Demon set on 4.


----------



## surfnturf

You guys rock, thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Pilot281

Haven't tried it yet, but I've also heard sprinkling comet on the ground around the base of the tires is a deterrent also.


----------



## redduck

spray foam in all opening to trailer. Get under trailer and all holes for utilities (electric and water) fill with the spray foam. Do not forget around the holding tanks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Who makes the ultrasonic devices and where can you get them?


----------



## captMike

*mice*

lime trail around or under trailer.


----------



## phanagriff

Wallmart sells em. Buy the two pack (one at each end of trailer).
1. Keep grass mowed in area as much as possible (hawks love the kill zone)..
2. Spray Demon around the trailer.
3. Seal openings with steel wool (power cord entrance, etc...)
4. Ultra-sonic deterrents.
5. Adopt a stray cat or two.
6. Get rid of any debris or burn piles nearby.


----------



## Oldblue

Peppermint oil works great and it keeps the camper smelling good. Use latex gloves and soak some cotton balls and place them in the lowest points in camper. You can buy online or at health food stores.


----------



## DCW

My neibor puts out bowls of pine o pine or pine sol. He claims it works great.


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Put a couple of rat snakes in your trailer.


----------



## tec

Decon helps.


----------



## Law Dog

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bmc4041

Home Depot, Lowe's, or most hardware stores. Even seen them at HEB. Not hard to find. 

My understanding is they don't travel through walls, doors, solid objects. They may annoy the mice when they come out to move around but doesn't send a signal out that covers whole room. Really designed for more open storage areas. 

Keep this in mind when installing. Don't want it stuck I an outlet behind the bed.


----------



## dbarham

Put a king snake in there


----------



## SwampRanger

I bought mine at the dollar store


----------



## od

I bought some of the ultra sound devices from Lowe's and from Walmart and I believe the one's from Walmart were four to the pack for just under $20 bucks and the one's from Lowes were a three pack for the same price so ck out Walmart for a better deal. My uncle also told me the old school original Pin-O-Pine works real good. He said he could only get it from Seller's Brothers Grocery store so ck it out. If you can put a screen on your furnace vents if their on the bottom close to the floor. My old 95' Shasta I have at the lease was stinking with rat pee. I hadn't used the furnace in 3-4 years and man the stench when I did run it this pass year. You don't want to get an infection breathing that. We let it run till it got better but will probably be changing the ducts and putting a mouse proof screen I also put out sticky traps. Their cheap and easy to get rid of. Good luck.


----------



## cva34

Lots good Ideas..Keep clean and Canned good ..freezer or fridge if you got Elec..Most time there looking for food no food no mice...Spray foam in all openings works pretty well..They will tun right up power cord and in that entry hole..Dont foam it try, screen wire/duct tape..


----------



## peckerwood

I worry more about snakes going in to get the mice.


----------



## crocket

I lived in an rv for 3 years, out at my dad's ranch when my wife went back to school, I didn't mind it at all, never had any problems, but it seemed like the last 6 months these critters decided to invade, once 1 gets in forget about it !I tried everything from moth balls, to mint plants, mint oil, those election things, and nothin, what I think did help was a powder I got at tractor supply that is suppose to repel rodents, I would spread the powder around the Jacks and tires, but if u really want to go hard core, get urself as much cat poop and snake poop, yes snake poop, and put this **** all around ur trailer the mice won't come close to it
U can get snake poop at a pet store, just ask for it


----------

